
Ask HN: Workplace nicknames - sigmaml
A former colleague of mine was nicknamed &quot;screen saver&quot; by their subordinates, because they were prone to doze off during meetings unless kept directly engaged.<p>What interesting workplace nicknames have you come across?
======
aviato
In practice, it seems like most of these would be negative or detrimental to
the culture. I'd love to hear examples of positive nicknames. I’m guess is
that they’re less likely.

~~~
greenyoda
Even positive nicknames can be disrespectful. People should be given the
courtesy of being called by the names that they prefer. If I tell you my name
is "Michael", please don't call me "Mike" or "Mikey" or "Superman". You may
think that "Superman" is complimentary, but I might cringe every time I hear
it.

Also, I might be OK with my parents or siblings or childhood friends calling
me "Mikey", but not my co-workers.

